# How good is the Ride Delta MVMNT and Ride EX?



## Mr. Right

Ride makes good bindings period. It just depends on what you want. If you are looking for more flexible freestyle bindings the alpha, delta etc. are great anything from the movement series. If you like freeriding/backcountry or just a lot of response go RX SPi, Cad. If you just want good bindings look towards the EX/LX. They are all good quality bindings.


----------



## Guest

Ah, sorry for forgetting to stating what i'm looking for. I mainly do freeriding but I am looking to getting into freestyle. So what Ride binding would be all around? I heard the delta movement is mainly for parks but is really good for freeriding too, is this true?


----------



## Mr. Right

I think the Delta's would be fine for you. I ride the SPi's and I use them in the park a little bit (mostly for jumps etc.). The SPi's would probably be a little stiff for hitting rails and chilling in the park all day. If I was you I'd go Delta, Beta or any movement binding, RX, or any foundation binding (these are all Ride bindings, look at their website). Ride Snowboards 07/08 I was looking at Rome Targas but I was so happy with my last Ride bindings I was nervous about getting anything else despite the fact I have never heard anything bad about Rome bindings.

On another note my first pair of Ride bindings were 05's and a few weeks ago I snapped a tool-less adjuster off them. Ride replaced it and sent me another one for free despite the fact they were out of warranty for some time. They didn't even make me pay for shipping. Stand up company.


----------



## Guest

Haha. I was previously thinking of Rome Targas. The only thing that kind of stopped me was the fact that people said that they weren't too good for the park. Then I saw the Rides on sale so I'm now thinking of those too.


----------



## Mr. Right

Well I held the Targas in my hand along with the brand new SPi's and I can tell you from just that short experience that the Targas felt more flexible with me twisting them in my hand than the SPi's. I felt the Deltas and they seemed a little bit softer or almost the same as the Targas. If you see a good deal on Targas don't hold back, I'm just giving you my experience with Ride bindings.


----------



## scottland

The 390 from Rome is their more park oriented binding. It has more flex then targa. Very high quality. My friend has Ride RXs on his board too, very nice as well.


----------



## Guest

I have three sets of ride bindings right now. some ride betas, ride deltas and ride Rx's.

the betas I have had a bit of a problem with, the deltas have been awesome and the Rxs as well. Rides customer service is TOP NOTCH. twice they have sent me replacement parts free of charge. once was when I lost a bolt and nut for my deltas, and once was for larger sized Rx straps. They suggested some adgjustments on my RXs and the adjustments made them fine but they sent the extra toe straps to me anyway.


----------



## Mr. Right

SUPERGILDO said:


> I have three sets of ride bindings right now. some ride betas, ride deltas and ride Rx's.
> 
> the betas I have had a bit of a problem with, the deltas have been awesome and the Rxs as well. Rides customer service is TOP NOTCH. twice they have sent me replacement parts free of charge. once was when I lost a bolt and nut for my deltas, and once was for larger sized Rx straps. They suggested some adgjustments on my RXs and the adjustments made them fine but they sent the extra toe straps to me anyway.


Hey are you Supergildo43 from Colorado4x4.org?


----------



## Guest

Mr. Right said:


> Hey are you Supergildo43 from Colorado4x4.org?


yessir! you referred me here. I came


----------



## Mr. Right

SUPERGILDO said:


> yessir! you referred me here. I came


Haha, for some reason I thought I remembered seeing you here before I referred you. I must be mixing up the forums in my head....I'm still working on the cheap tickets to Loveland for ya.


----------



## Guest

sounds great! if you want to join me, I have a possiblity of going somewhere in summit county this weekend (uncle got a condo at breck). if you can swing a cheap ticket, I wouldnt be opposed to driving to loveland one of those days...


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, I see the conversation regarding bindings is similar to what I'm looking for. I currently have Burton C16's that I'm a little disappointed about falling apart (though they feel good). That said, I'm interested in purchasing Ride bindings to go with a new board (Ride Society). I am primarily riding the slopes and the glades, but I like to find the jumps, rails, etc. for a while each day (probably 20% of the time). I've been researching the Ride bindings and have mostly narrowed it down to the following:

Ride SPI
Ride CAD (not sure I understand the "canting" on these)
Ride Alpha MVMT
Ride Beta MVMT

I like the idea of the toe cap on the Alpha (convertible strap) but I'm only familiar with the Burton version. I've found them all on sale online though I'm not sure which way to go. Any help you can provide would definitely be great. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Gryfon19 said:


> I like the idea of the toe cap on the Alpha (convertible strap) but I'm only familiar with the Burton version. I've found them all on sale online though I'm not sure which way to go. Any help you can provide would definitely be great. Thanks!


I beleive all of the bindings mentioned have the convertable straps....


----------



## Guest

Okay. I'm really feelin' the Deltas. However, are Targas better than the Deltas for sure?


----------



## alaric

deltas are a bit more park oriented than the targas i believe. keep that in mind


----------



## Mr. Right

SUPERGILDO said:


> I beleive all of the bindings mentioned have the convertable straps....


I'm 99% sure that all adult Ride bindings have convertible straps now, even the bottom of the barrel. I have two friends that ditched their Burton bindings because of the boot/cap strap interface. The Burton cups ride up on some boots. The Ride straps are made of a really flexible material that actually stretches around the toe of the boot really well. Even if I was a huge Burton binding fan I'd still find a way to make a Ride toe strap fit the binding.

As it turns out I think I can only find free tix on Monday-Wednesday. I can get you a ticket on my pass and it would be either $42 or $48, I can't remember, I'll find out tomorrow. I'll call tomorrow and find out, shoot me a pm if you get this before you head up.


----------



## scottland

Mutzy said:


> Okay. I'm really feelin' the Deltas. However, are Targas better than the Deltas for sure?


Tough choice. Targa is more of a freeride binding, the Rome 390 is their freestyle geared binder. Both the 390 and Targa are really nice. I have 390s and some Arsenals myself. Love them to death. My good friend has a pair of Rides, they are very nice as well. 

Tough choice. You can't go wrong really. Go to a shop, play around with all of them. If you still can't decide, buy what's cheapest :dunno:


----------



## NYCboarder

for the rome targa everyone is reviewing are you speaking of this one 
ROME SNOWBOARDS Targa Men's Snowboard Bindings in White/Black 
or this one
Rome Targa 08 Men's Snowboard Bindings - Black / White at ActionVillage.com : Snowboards


----------



## Mr. Right

NYCboarder said:


> for the rome targa everyone is reviewing are you speaking of this one
> ROME SNOWBOARDS Targa Men's Snowboard Bindings in White/Black
> or this one
> Rome Targa 08 Men's Snowboard Bindings - Black / White at ActionVillage.com : Snowboards


Yes indeed, I don't think you could find a bad review on those bindings if you tried.


----------



## Guest

NYCboarder said:


> for the rome targa everyone is reviewing are you speaking of this one
> ROME SNOWBOARDS Targa Men's Snowboard Bindings in White/Black
> or this one
> Rome Targa 08 Men's Snowboard Bindings - Black / White at ActionVillage.com : Snowboards


yep, those are the same  i haven't tried the targas, but i have the 390s and they're AMAZING. plus, you get the added bonus of rome's kick ass customer service. i had a ladder strap start to strip out, and they sent me all new strap hardware for both binders.


----------



## Guest

Mutzy said:


> Ah, sorry for forgetting to stating what i'm looking for. I mainly do freeriding but I am looking to getting into freestyle. So what Ride binding would be all around? I heard the delta movement is mainly for parks but is really good for freeriding too, is this true?


i got the ride delta's off of brociety for a killer deal of a price and ive been riding them all this season so 20+ times and ive ridden them through deep pow and on ice and everything in between.. hit jumps and boxes and they work great! i highly suggest them :thumbsup:


----------

